# New SNCFOCEM coach craftsman kits



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought it might interest those who own some of the fine ASTER SNCF prototype locomotives to know that models of OCEM coaches are now available as laser cut craftsman kits at a reasonable price; permitting to male up a good deal of French railway compositions. These are produced by l'Atelier Vaporiste at the following link: http://www.atelier-vaporiste.com/av_home.php
They are of a large serie of coaches made for the ETAT, PLM, PO and AL companies before the creation of the SNCF and were incorporated in the Ouest region, Sud Ouest region, Sud Est region and Est region parc of rolling stock. They were the mainstay of french coaches during the steam era. Only the NORD and the EST had different coaches. They complement the J&M CIWLT cars very well.
Usual claim I have no link with this firm but am friend of the designer who did all the computer work behind the project. Happy new year, Simon.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Simon, you put me onto these kits earlier this year from Pascal and I have just received them a few weeks ago.
I have yet to start building but at a glance these are very good kits with great 'image based' instructions that seems easy to follow and there is even the RL paint code number for the correct colours so anyone into French 1:32 scale I say these are a 'must have'.
I will get around to starting on the first coach after the new year so I will try and post my progress or at least the finished item. There are a couple more locally built rolling stock kits for my narrow gauge "Puffing Billy" line to finish first though.
Russell


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I should be starting on two of mine too shortly. One will be SNCF the other will be a Belgian railways coach. I will try to post some photos also.
Best wishes for the new year down under!
Simon


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Simon a Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Ooops spelt French wrong, I didn't push the 'n' button hard enough nor check it afterwards but you get the idea.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

best wishes for the new year !









Simon et Marie


----------

